# Is ShopTemp down?



## Xarsah16 (Jun 9, 2010)

Topic.

My firefox still has problems loading the page after about 20 minutes of trying :/


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 9, 2010)

Its down for me too. Try this next time: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it goes down every night for a few minutes around this time (9AM HK time) so they can update the site, perhaps they had an accident updating it?

I know last night around this time it said it would be down for a few minutes for maintenance.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 9, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Its down for me too. Try this next time: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/



OMG I love that website now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll never have to ask this question ever again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do hate my fail timing though. -_-


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 9, 2010)

You could also try it the geeky way: Open up a command prompt, and type: *ping shoptemp.com* or any other website. If you get a reply, it's up and running.


----------



## rikuumi (Jun 9, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> Topic.
> 
> My firefox still has problems loading the page after about 20 minutes of trying :/


Don't you have any friends on msn or something and ask them if they can access the site? Instead you make a topic here.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 9, 2010)

Their other site http://www.ishopvideogame.com is down too, which is causing problems over on filetrip as it uses data from their site.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 9, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> You could also try it the geeky way: Open up a command prompt, and type: *ping shoptemp.com* or any other website. If you get a reply, it's up and running.


That's the method i use


----------



## Dethlok (Jun 9, 2010)

It's down.... totally not excited about it.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 9, 2010)

Now it's got serious, the IP address can't be resolved from the Domain Name. What are they upto?

edit: It's not an issue with ShopTemp, it's an issue with panelboxmanager.com which is causing it.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Incident: Investigating iWEB-CL possible power cycle issue
> 
> 22h55 EST
> We have identified the cause of the power issue that might have caused some servers to reboot. Some servers in the iWEB-CL datacenter could have lost power for a few seconds around 22h00 EST tonight which would have caused the affected servers to reboot. Your server should have been back only quickly [...]
> ...



In other words, it's nothing to panic about if you've placed orders with them. The issue is at their webhosting provider.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like it's up at the moment.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah seems to be up and running again


----------

